# My review



## Jimster (Mar 6, 2009)

I wrote a review of Anfi Beach Club last month and I have yet to see it on line.  Is it missing?


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 6, 2009)

I show a few reviews that were pending from last month, I went ahead and approved them.  yours was included.

It shouldnt normally take that long, my apologies for the delay!


----------



## Keitht (Mar 13, 2009)

My apologies too.  I've been very busy lately and had planned to go through them on my return from holiday (today) but Brian has beaten me to it.  I'll put links up to the reviews in the normal way over the weekend.


----------

